# My bloated stomach down to slin?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My stomach seems to be feeling a lot more bloated since iv started slin, its at the point that once iv ate a meal the whole of the skin on my stomach when my stomach relaxed is very time, also pushing my obliques out, I look pregnant, its fine if I suck it in but my stomach feel like its pushing out.

Could this be down to my slin use, I'm not talking enlarged organs by the way, I just mean bloat. Does slin cause stomach bloat.

When I had my back opperation on my back my stomach was blown up like a balloon, the doctor said they blow you up with air so the can get to work better and the air left inside will have to diperse naturally thru the body and it took a month or 2 to go down..... I feel that bloated now.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Could be visceral fat, slin gut, as great as slin is at building muscle it sure can pack fat on quick as well, even with dnp I still put a fair few pounds on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adipose_tissue#Abdominal_fat

Or could just be bloat from the carbs, or trapped wind :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

It does yeah, so does HGH, but as to why, i'm not sure. I cannot find a definitive answer without the mention of enlarged organs.


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah im feeling the same just not on 30iu per day. because on non training day when i dont use im ok... not gut in sight


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

No its not fat I can still see my abs, the bloat is pushing from inside actually feels like my stomach been blown up like a baloon when I relax it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh I'm not bringing the enlarged organ talk into it lol. Its just bloat just don't no if its from the slin, its not wind either lol.

The bloat feels like it further down not at my stomach below my ribs but from the bottom up


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I get this on HGH every time, nothing shifts it, I'm on high strength probiotics, digestive enzymes, peppermint tea, everything, I just put up with it now, I suffer IBS, but HGH is making it 100% worse


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i get the same, makes eating impossible. just part of it i think.

also it think with the blood glucose levels changing its going to cause appetite loss.

haave two weeks off see if it goes.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

haza said:


> I get this on HGH every time, nothing shifts it, I'm on high strength probiotics, digestive enzymes, peppermint tea, everything, I just put up with it now, I suffer IBS, but HGH is making it 100% worse


How do you develop ibs I though it was down to a bad diet?

Slin and ibs can't cause ibs tho can it?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

stone14 said:


> How do you develop ibs I though it was down to a bad diet?
> 
> Slin and ibs can't cause ibs tho can it?


No it's not down to a bad diet, anyone can get it, it attacks the gut, and there is no cure for it either, even under a microscope there is nothing to see as it is not known what causes it, 1 in 5 people get this in there lifetime, all I'm saying is HGH makes my IBS worse, don't know why:confused1:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

It can happen over time as a lot of the bodies IGF-1 receptors are in the intestines apparently ?!? Although this is true I don't know how true the statement about slin and hgh causing these sites to grow or bloat is.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Inslin use has always been know to cause a distended gut....in fact, if you were to inject it into the tissue in your quad it will even cause a huge build-up of fluid there, or whereever you inject it. This had been recorded with diabetics for years. Pretty common knowledge...as great as they look..off season the pros look pregnant because of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Ever since I became diabetic, I've injected into my legs, and even with that, my stomach is the area that cops it the worst. It's just the way of things, slin hits that area like Estrogen hits the t!ts.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It's the carbs that do it to me with slin


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

My stomach is bloated while writing this, I'm using hgh 4iu day and it definitely gets worse the morning after my growth shot, it makes me feel nauseous to, but I have IBS to.... but I'm deffo putting the growth down to being bloated as the IBS is a different feeling altogether


----------

